# New here



## jhughes0709

Hey all :) I am new to this site. I have 2 boys, both with some special needs. Nothing too severe. But they both have struggled from an early age. My oldest is 6. he has ADHD and Asperger's. Getting him evaluated and diagnosed was such a hard road. I knew something was going on w/ him since age 2. He is so unbelievably smart, but socially he lacks. He loves the idea of having friends and playdates but when we have friends over he hides in his room with his legos. My youngest had a pretty severe speech delay. He is 4 now and started talking this past summer. We used sign language and PEC's until his speech came. His improvement is amazing. He was suspected to have have CAS. We were blessed to find a ST who was familiar with PROMPT therapy and that helped a ton. Once he learned to shape his mouth to make sounds he improved so much. I am currently expecting our 3rd baby :) Just looking for a support system for all this craziness. I have been married for 8 1/2 yrs to a great hubby <3 I look forward to meeting you all! :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Welcome JHughes :) This part of the forum is pretty quiet but there is a thread for developmentally delayed children which is more active :)

My son is almost 2.5 and has GDD, hypermobility/hypotonia, hypoplastic thumb, raynaud's, eye problems, hearing loss and more. He has a lot of doctors and different therapists and we're currently going down the genetic testing route.

I hope you get a lot of support here :)


----------

